# Diagrama de Notebook Olidata, carga batería pero no enciende



## carlossanchez (Sep 2, 2014)

Notebooke Olidata Vento I2CI solamente carga las batería pero no enciende, se la alimentó con un cargador genérico luego de eso no encendió mas.
Necesitaría el diagrama o el manual de servicio porque sin el diagrama se hace muy o casi imposible reparar. ...


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Aunque sea probaste abrirla y revisar diodos de protección, o buscar a la vista algún componente quemado? A los SMD suelen borrársele la 'nomenclatura' o 'denominación' cuando se queman. Yo reparé una PsOne así, a la cual le habían conectado una fuente con la polaridad invertida...


----------

